# EMP slide?



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there any way to get an EMP with less lettering and garbage on the slide?


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Belt sander


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

on a $1000+ weapon... I think not haha but seriously, all the markings on the slide really detract from an otherwise beautiful handgun IMO


----------



## warcloud (Oct 24, 2013)

Pretty does not cut it when your back is to the wall. Love my EMP garbage slide and all.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

samurai said:


> Belt sander


Not far from the truth,a surface grinder or lots of block sanding is how it's done but then you need to refinish it.Shy of that,it's something you have to live with.


----------

